# HELP PLEASE! Upgrading from my T3i



## frozenphotography (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new here! I have been shooting with my T3i for about 4 years, 2 of which I've been serious about. I recently started charging for family/senior/children portraits. I want to upgrade my camera body.

In my bag:
T3i
Canon 430 ex speedlite
Tamron 28-75 mm 2.8
Canon 50mm 1.8
Sigma 150-500mm 5-6.3 (bought and use only a handful of times for my nephews football games and some wildlife photography)

I'm mostly considering the 80D and the 6D. From what I'm reading there are big benefits to both. I realistically want a full frame but with similar features to the 80D. It's looking like my budget is $1500 tops. Again, mostly portraiture and I want to stay with Canon unless someone has a really good reason why I shouldn't. I have been asked to do a couple of weddings as well.

Please, any advice for me would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 15, 2016)

frozenphotography said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here! I have been shooting with my T3i for about 4 years, 2 of which I've been serious about. I recently started charging for family/senior/children portraits. I want to upgrade my camera body.
> 
> ...



For events like weddings I think full frame would definitely be the best bet.  I think most pros would recommend you keep your T3i as a backup because you really don't want to shoot a wedding without one.  

Thing is though you will need to research your lenses and see which of them will work on full frame and which won't.  You might need to upgrade some of them if you switch to full frame and you need to consider that cost as well.


----------



## frozenphotography (Nov 15, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> frozenphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


What would be a step up from the 6D? Or is Canon possible hinting around an upgrade for that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 16, 2016)

frozenphotography said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > frozenphotography said:
> ...


Honestly I have no idea what Canon might be hinting about, I don't shoot Canon.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenphotography (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok! Thank you for your response!

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 17, 2016)

frozenphotography said:


> What would be a step up from the 6D? Or is Canon possible hinting around an upgrade for that?



In the lineup the 6D is the entry level full-frame body (above that are the 5D III which was recently replaced with the 5D IV... and above that is the 1D X Mark II (the flagship camera body)).

The 6D has been out for quite a few years and is due for a refresh.  The current rumors are that wont happen until Q2 of 2017 (they believe it will be announced at NAB which is April.)  

The 5D III sensor is very similar to the 6D but overall the 5D III is a more technical camera.    Sensor-wise they were not identical but extremely similar with the 6D having fractionally better low light performance for focus and low-noise.   

The 5D III original came out priced at $3500 and today it's easily found for $2500 (new) and occasionally you can get a deal for even less.  But I think that's still above your budget (the 5D IV is $3600 -- well above your budget).


----------



## frozenphotography (Nov 17, 2016)

TCampbell said:


> frozenphotography said:
> 
> 
> > What would be a step up from the 6D? Or is Canon possible hinting around an upgrade for that?
> ...




Thank you! I was looking at the 6D refurbished on canon's website. Are you aware if refurbished is still just as good? I like that it's under budget so I can continue to save some of what I already have! As I get better I'm hoping that I will be able to save even more for a "great" camera in a few years, but I know I desperately need an upgrade now!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 17, 2016)

frozenphotography said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > frozenphotography said:
> ...



Honestly, if it was refurbished by Canon, I would consider that as good as a brand new one. Not all of the new ones that come off the line are checked by hand. So the refurbished has a one up one them in that category.

I'd suggest the full frame 6D over the 80D as well. If you don't, you will be wanting the full frame soon anyway. (I know because I don't have a full frame, yet.)


----------



## frozenphotography (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok! Awesome! I think I'm going to go for it. I really appreciate your feedback!

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Nov 17, 2016)

I would also suggest refurb for the exact reasons as above. Refurb just means it's already been out of the factory and into somebody elses hands. Whether they replaced everything but one piece of glass you will never know, but they're tested, spiffed up and work as new. I buy refurb lenses and have no issues. I think a refurb camera is a great way to save money while getting a great camera as well.


----------



## frozenphotography (Nov 17, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I would also suggest refurb for the exact reasons as above. Refurb just means it's already been out of the factory and into somebody elses hands. Whether they replaced everything but one piece of glass you will never know, but they're tested, spiffed up and work as new. I buy refurb lenses and have no issues. I think a refurb camera is a great way to save money while getting a great camera as well.


Ah thank you so much for the feedback!! I appreciate it so much definitely ordering it tonight!

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

